# How do i draw the human features on a furry?



## Vixen Yoko (Apr 13, 2013)

To those of you who are arty and draw your own fursonas what strategy would you recommend for drawing the human body (shapes or study drawing)? the easiest parts to draw for me are the animal features but i always mess the body up please can someone help me?


----------



## Taralack (Apr 13, 2013)

Study human anatomy.


----------



## Thorn (Apr 13, 2013)

Try drawing from life as opposed to a static image from a book or web page; it adds a layer of depth that a photo doesn't capture quite as well.

Another thing you can try is working on gesture sketches; very quick and loose sketches of a figure in motion. I.e Spending no more than 30 seconds on any given sketch; it will help you recognize the human body natural shapes and contours more naturally.

Also, if you don't already use construction lines, doing so would help proportions. And if your looking for a figure to reference off of, I would recommend looking up Pose Maniacs.

Cheers


----------



## QT Melon (Apr 13, 2013)

Hello Vixen,

I know there is a thread that appears to have been here for a while on applying human anatomy on furry characters. http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/70402-Applying-Human-Anatomy-to-a-Furry-Character/

From what I've learned is that when you get into art and don't know how to start you copy others. What I have learned in building my own art is that I need to study more 3d objects and character design. I also had to learn how to problem solve. I had to draw from life and do a lot of studies. One of the problems when designing is you need to do a lot of trial and error to see what works. I had noticed that people tend to depend on one drawing only to get frustrated instead of exploring a character or commission through many drawings. 

Did I make the tail too big?
Do I need more detailed anatomy or something more symbolic?
Did I make the muzzles or features specific to the animal, and not play enough with giving the character a certain look?

Mickey Mouse, we know what Mickey is. But does he look like a real mouse? Do you see how round and cute he looks so that it gives him the personality?
Tony the Tiger on the box of Frosted flakes, he doesn't look like a real tiger, but he has tiger attributes. He is also built to look like an energetic character. 

Kung Fu Panda shows a lot of interesting design and you can see where they left a lot of animal details out, but then used some of those animal features to accentuate the character. The Peacock in the second movie demonstrated it rather well.

http://characterdesign.blogspot.com/ while the color scheme is something of an eyesore looking at how people design characters and work on shapes to give personality will help. Most artists I know that do character design all take life drawing and study from life. If they only did it by copying other people's work there would be no creativity and everything would look the same. It isn't that they didn't look at other people's work but they used it as a way to learn why a fellow peer changed their approach. 

Tom Bancroft is one of my favorite books that I read whenever I make a new character. I think he has more than one book, but I have his yellow book on creating characters with personality. http://tombancroft.blogspot.com/


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm just going to point out that the pawprint under your name doesn't go anywhere. It should lead to your mainsite account. Make sure you typed only your username into your main-site page box, rather than pasting the URL. 

It would be very useful to see some of your drawings in order to work out how you could improve, afterall.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 13, 2013)

Well describing it isn't really helping here, and Fallowfox is right, can you post some examples?


----------



## Vixen Yoko (Apr 13, 2013)

I posted an example of my style and what i can just do in general: http://t.facdn.net/10582014@400-1368394564.jpg


----------

